# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] A12S Loot

## Postalityjr

Looking to buy a run for A12S... just want the mount.. Have some ppl willing to sell to me already but idk if what they are asking is realistic

----------

